# The film schools I applied to



## davepac7 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, what do you guys think of my list:

Emerson (do they offer enough financial aid?)
Brooklyn College
Queens College
Staten Island
Hunter
North Carolina School of the Arts
Uni of Las Vegas
Penn State
Pittsburgh


----------



## neenstar176 (Jan 10, 2007)

If there's still time I would add Ithaca to my list if at all possible.  They have a better known program and give out more aid than schools like Penn State.  I toured there last year and the campus was beautiful.  It was my second choice school =).


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 10, 2007)

Too bad I can't apply to other schools currently, because I am in the middle of the preparation for my final exams and I also will be on the set for the next days. Therefore Ithaca is not an option.

Let's say I get accepted at all of them.
Which one(s) would you consider the best choice(s)?


----------



## Mark Denega (Jan 10, 2007)

Emerson


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 10, 2007)

lol ok emerson. But can you also tell me why, Mark?
By the way, I forgot to mention that I get in-state tuition for all state colleges.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 10, 2007)

If you get into all of them and can make the financial situation work, Emerson has to be the choice. Name recognition is one of the most important parts of film school (sadly) and an Emerson grad has quite a leg up in the film industry over, say, a UNLV grad (is that the same as Uni of Las Vegas? I havent heard of that.) Emerson probably has better facilities than almost all of these too.


----------



## neenstar176 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah from the list you have I would definitely say Emerson too =)


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 11, 2007)

That's interesting, because I thought Pittsburgh or Penn State could match up with Emerson. And as well what's with the ones in New York. I was hoping to get good connections since NY is a hot spot of the film industry.

Furthermore, does it make sense to go to emerson as an undergraduate and go in depts there if I want to apply to the big ones like NYU or USC for my master after I completed my bachelor? My dad can't afford private school.


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 20, 2007)

hello?


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2007)

> Originally posted by davepac7:
> That's interesting, because I thought Pittsburgh or Penn State could match up with Emerson.



Absolutely not. 

If you're planning to go to grad school, there's really no reason to do film as an undergrad too. You may as well study history or english or something. Just my opinion. 

And just so you know, going to grad school for film is only useful if you want to teach. It's a waste of time if you want to make movies.


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 20, 2007)

hmm I read "Film School Confidential" and the authors say in the beginning of the book, that they only want to write about grad schools because an undergraduate degree in film will bring you no where. I don't think it is completely true, but there must be at least some truth in this statement, because so many people buy the book and it's getting pretty good reviews. I am sure you know a lot more about film schools than I do, Josh, so I appreciate you criticizing my plans, it's cool.

Now I am curious about the opinions of you other members of studentfilms.com!

I also like to know three things:
1. What do you think about the City colleges of NY?  I am hoping to get good connections since NY is a hot spot of the film industry. Or are SVA and NYU and SUNY the exclusive places to go for film in NY?
2. What about North Carolina School of the Arts?
I read so much about it, but it's so controversial. Some say that it completely sucks, some say it's totally great, but no one says it's mediocre... What are your opinions?
3. Let's say I get accepted to Emerson. Will taking hundreds of grants of loans pay off for me in the end? Even if I get a job right after stepping out film school, won't it take many years to pay off my depts? Won't I live below the poverty line in these first years? Does private school make such a difference?


----------



## REDheadcommy (Jan 20, 2007)

i read that book too, and thats the thing that crazed me out - when they wrote that an undergrad degree in film is completely worthless.

does this sound completely wrong to anyone else?

i mean, im a senior too and i applied to the standard nyu,emerson,syracuse,ithaca junk, for film production, no less.

i think this book was just written by some skeptical film school cast offs. remember that theyre making money from your insecurities. by giving opinions like this, they sell more books, get more money, and more power to them. i dont know how much truth is in the statement, but a lot of the stuff they said in that book was compete bs.


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2007)

I've read that book too and I disagree with it strongly. It's not a question of education, it's a question of time. A lot of people in Hollywood say it's a waste of time to even complete an undergrad degree. Going to grad school means you're going to spend six years in school, and in the long process of paying your dues that's going to put you way behind. Besides, nobody in Hollywood really cares where you went to school. What matters is your work. How you use your time at school is more important than where you go. 

Go to grad school if you want to be a teacher. If you want to make films, then go make films. Besides, you know what they say about those who teach. I don't think you're one of those people.


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was on google video the other day and I watched a few short films of students who go/went to the universities I applied to. I must say that North Carolina School of the Arts does have the best short films, from what I see in google video. Well I guess google video is not the right criterion but nevertheless the films convinced me somehow. People speak so negatively about North Carolina school, but I don't know why. I don't know why many ppl consider it a second tier film school.
Where is the big difference between Emerson and NCSA and the other state schools I applied to? I really don't understand it.


----------



## KtoI (Jan 30, 2007)

My TV Production teacher spoke really highly of it [unfortunately, after the deadline.]


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2007)

Case in point. Your TV teacher... is a teacher.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 30, 2007)

I think people don't like NCSA because it's in NC. Connections are very important, especially in film school. You're not gonna make a lot of connections in hollywood or new york living in the south for four years.


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 31, 2007)

so your conclusion is: go to emerson, you can forget about state schools. Go to emerson, because "Emerson grad has quite a leg up in the film industry", "Emerson PROBABLY has better facilities than almost all of these too", "Name recognition is one of the most important parts of film school (sadly)" (Palm Tree Armanda). 
Josh says: "nobody in Hollywood really cares where you went to school. What matters is your work. How you use your time at school is more important than where you go."
Palm Tree and Josh, your comments contradict. 

I asked a teacher who taught at a state school and he said that at state schools I will be able to shoot films already as a freshman, unlike at e.g. emerson. He also said that the facilities are rather old, but I would be able to use the stuff there pretty often.
I mean for a good film you don't necessarily need the best equipment. Just the lighting must be good.
What comes into play, as well is my dad cannot afford private school, unless emerson would give me 2/3 of the whole tuition. 
Also, if film school is all about contacts then why not go to a state school like Hunter College in New York and spend the money for independent film projects?
It is too bad that I don't know anyone who has actually "made" it. Someone who has become a director and has a lot of experience. I think that would make it a lot easier.


----------



## Josh (Jan 31, 2007)

> Originally posted by davepac7:
> I asked a teacher who taught at a state school and he said that at state schools I will be able to shoot films already as a freshman, unlike at e.g. emerson. He also said that the facilities are rather old, but I would be able to use the stuff there pretty often.



I'm a student at Emerson. You can make films here as a freshman, and the facilities and equipment are state of the art and I have access to them seven days a week. 

I'll also add that in my first two semesters thus far, I've worked on a film set every single weekend, first as a grip or a PA but most recently as 1st Assistant Director or Unit Production Manager. These are films being shot on Super 35mm with 60-person crews. Experience is the best teacher, and that kind of experience is generally not available at the state school level. 

If you can't afford it, then that's one thing. But there's no sense in making an argument out of it and trying to convince yourself that it would be the wrong decision anyway. 

But hey, do whatever you want.


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry for being against Emerson the whole time, and trying to raise arguments against you, Josh, but right now I am pretty much confused from what I hear from all the people who want to help me to find a film school. 
However, I actually spoke to NCSA alumnis who convinced me to go there if I get in. They all have decent jobs in NC, LA or NY and none of them regretted ever having gone to NCSA!
Unless I don't get accepted I will go to North Carolina.

But thanks a lot for helping me out all the time in this forum, guys. Once I get into film school I want to use this forum and help prospective students as well.
You guys are great!

David


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, what do you guys think of my list:

Emerson (do they offer enough financial aid?)
Brooklyn College
Queens College
Staten Island
Hunter
North Carolina School of the Arts
Uni of Las Vegas
Penn State
Pittsburgh


----------



## KtoI (Jan 31, 2007)

> Originally posted by Josh:
> Case in point. Your TV teacher... is a teacher.



He used to be in the industry, just before my freshman year he moved here from NY, where he was not a teacher.


----------



## cschu011 (Mar 17, 2009)

NCSA is an amazing film school. Plus they have connections through their aulmni.  Danny Mcbride is now on the board of trustees.  He has a great relationship with many famous people in hollywood.

HBO recently let film students from NCSA work on East Bound and Down. Also Screen gems has a studio in Wilmington, NC.  They hire student from NCSA for their feature show One Tree Hill.

Plus there is David Gordon Green, who in corporates alot of NCSA students in his film.

So there are connections.


----------



## Jordanl (Mar 17, 2009)

I got into NCSA and pretty much plan on going there. I just put this argument for it on another board but it applies here too.

Growing up in CA you get used to CA girls, their ability to judge you from a mile away and blow you off. CA girls never give you a chance. Now, with NCSA next to the film program the DANCE program is the biggest. Now, this means that there are 200+ southern dance girls wandering around Salem (which is a SMALL town and the school is away from it) If your following me here, these look like good odds. 

Not exactly what you would call an academic review but important none the less


----------

